# Wow! I Just Got A ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Peahen (female peacock). Animal Control just dropped off a gorgeous peahen .. she is big, beautiful, very strong, and very, very pissed right about now. Will try to get pics in the next day or so. I've never had a peacock/peahen before, so this is interesting!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, that should be quite interesting, Terry!

Now, why am I not surprised?

Looking forward to pictures...will she be able to be placed elsewhere or have a permanent home with you?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, that is awesome, can't wait for pics!

I hope she will settle a bit and she become a "happy camper."


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry, A few years back, I hatched out a few peacpck babies. These are very unthrifty and difficult to raise babies, and ended up with one who was thriving. Pea-chickie was a true love, very friendly and tame. Well, my son ended up accidently killing, her. He'd had an appendectomy, and fell asleep with her (after I had repeatedly told him to leave her in her pen) and rolled over on her . I got up to check on him, saw Pea-chickie was missing, and drabgged him (literally) off the couch, to find my dead baby. I will never hatch peafowl again, there is no way I could ever replace this little kid.
Daryl P.S. If you get offered a male, get ready for some scary, loud noises. And did you know that a peafowl is actually a pheasant?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow - very cool!!! That's a big bird to be dealing with when pissed!! Be careful! Looking forward to pictures.

(Didn't know they were pheasants!)


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Terry,
Just keep checking in so we know your alright and the Peahen didn't kick your butt.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey All!

Sorry that I got so busy that I didn't reply here or get pics of the peahen. I had someone here today to adopt two ducks. They asked what else I had that was looking for a home .. well .. doves, pigeons, ducks, geese, rabbits, and a peahen. Boy! The peahen statement immediately resulted in the offer of a great home. One phone call was made to assure it would be OK for the duck adopters to transport the peahen, and it was a done deal. I was comfortable with the adoption as I had already checked out the people adopting the ducks and was pleased to find that they have a stellar reputation up in the Ventura/Oxnard area which is where the two ducks and the peahen went. I do wish I had gotten a good picture of the peahen, though.

Daryl .. I'm so sorry you lost your beloved peachick .. very, very sad.

Terry

PS: Kippy .. my butt is still intact, though there was a close moment today when transferring the peahen to a carrier for her journey to her new home!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great news that the peahen found a new home so quickly! Terry, glad you escaped in one piece!


----------

